# Which type fits me better



## NorthStarStatus (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, might just be a stupid question . but im looking to get either an apbt or bully within the next 3 months. I am very athletic and will now have a lot of time to invest in a dog of my own.

the question i have is should I aim more for an apbt or bully ? 

I will be living in a dog friendly apartment, that is about 1100 square feet.. I really love this type of dog for many reasons, as i stated earlier in the introduction post.. but my concern is size , i want a dog that wont be HUGE or too big to feel comfortable in the apartment. I usually dog sit my friends pit that looks like a mix between the two, i feel like he is around 40 pounds pretty short, but not extremely stocky. he is a shelter dog so were not exactly sure the type he is.

Ive heard a lot of negative things and positive things about bullies when it comes to the running around and outdoor training aspect of things. but im never one to pass judgement without facts ! 

so Im asking everyone the pros and cons of both types of dog..

Are there things i can look for when picking a pup to tell me his potential size or stature . ( besides looking at the parents) 

wont be my first dog , but will be my first pit.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think for an apartment { im usually agaist any dog in apartments but sounds like your active) a true APBT is a bad idea , they are very high strung and need to have a good source or work or excersise and arent for 1st time owners. So I think if wanting something with more that syle of body I would look for a UKC APBT style or even a staffy. The bullys are great too and they are my choice in breed. Typically they say bullies are a bit less DA then a APBT but I have bullys who are very much DA. I have bullys who will run with me all day , hike around the lake and play on the spring pole and still have energy to keep going , then I have 1 who prefers to sleep most of the day and a walk a day is her max lol she is more of a bulldog mentality food and sleep is her life. If looking into the bullys you can find them ALL over the board in size range, height rande look wise. check out The American Bully Registry there is a breed description of each class of bull on there and as well check out the bullies 101 section on here. If you dont care about papers and bloodlines could always find a mix in the shelters or check out if you have any breed specific rescues in yor area who have bullys and pitbulls / mixes.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

A working dog truly has no business in an apartment unless you are able to keep them out, work them and exercise them most of the day.. Otherwise you are just asking for everything to be torn up.. The APBT is a high drive (dont confuse with energy) hound that needs to be worked and heavily exercised on a daily basis.. Not working these hounds (legally) is just a waste of a good dog. Also, these hounds are DA instilled and living in a dog friendly apartment complex with them is just asking for trouble with the neighbors and high risk of eviction. You can't train or socialize genetics out, training is largely beneficial but its going to lay a high amount of stress on a dog like this living in a place like that...

An American Bully or American Staffordshire Terrier can be better options but DA from the APBT gene pool runs deep even in these breeds.. While you wouldn't have to worry about the drive aspect you are still setting one of these hounds up for failure if they end up maturing with any level of DA..

Your best bet is just to wait it out until your living situation is better suited for these type of dogs.. Theres not a problem with owning a dog and living in an apartment if the time is there to consistently wear them out on a daily basis however owning any dog breed with a [] history under apartment like conditions is just a bad idea all together.

If you really want to own a dog go for it but i would discourage you from attempting one of these type of dogs for now until you have the room, time and place for it. Also, owning a working dog you have to understand you need to fill that purpose of why they exist.. If you have no desire to fill a purpose of a hound dont own that hound.. Meaning, say you wanted a properly bred retriever but do not hunt in any shape or form.. Whats the point and how high of a quality life is that hound living? I'm not saying if you own a pit dog you need to [] them as they do excel in multiple legal working environments... but they do need to be worked.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If size is an issue, you may want to look into a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. But you say you are an active person, so if you run and are outdoors a lot, a true APBT might be fine as well. There are other ways, too, to keep an indoor dog entertained. You can sometimes use an enclosed ball field and play fetch. Or you can even just throw the ball down a hallway or staircase. Tug is great exercise, too. Not all APBTs are going to bounce off the walls. There are plenty that can adapt to periods of rest in between periods of work. I don't know anything about the energy level of bullies. I'd be inclined to believe they are mellow, but obviously at least some are not.

One buzz-kill: Even if you live in a dog-friendly apartment, read the language closely. I was looking to get into a dog-friendly apartment that was a quarter of a mile from my job and advertised that large dogs were perfectly acceptable. When I went in and asked for the specifics of their pet policy, they cited "no aggressive breeds, no pit bulls, no chow chows," etc. If there is any doubt, don't get the dog. Don't try to fudge breeds on the registration papers, and don't assume that because XYZ neighbors have pit-types, that you will be safe. All it takes is one complaint to get them looking closely at you, and they will have plenty of language and legalese that puts them on the right side of the law no matter what they do to you.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> If size is an issue, you may want to look into a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. But you say you are an active person, so if you run and are outdoors a lot, a true APBT might be fine as well. There are other ways, too, to keep an indoor dog entertained. You can sometimes use an enclosed ball field and play fetch. Or you can even just throw the ball down a hallway or staircase. Tug is great exercise, too. Not all APBTs are going to bounce off the walls. There are plenty that can adapt to periods of rest in between periods of work. I don't know anything about the energy level of bullies. I'd be inclined to believe they are mellow, but obviously at least some are not.
> 
> One buzz-kill: Even if you live in a dog-friendly apartment, read the language closely. I was looking to get into a dog-friendly apartment that was a quarter of a mile from my job and advertised that large dogs were perfectly acceptable. When I went in and asked for the specifics of their pet policy, they cited "no aggressive breeds, no pit bulls, no chow chows," etc. If there is any doubt, don't get the dog. Don't try to fudge breeds on the registration papers, and don't assume that because XYZ neighbors have pit-types, that you will be safe. All it takes is one complaint to get them looking closely at you, and they will have plenty of language and legalese that puts them on the right side of the law no matter what they do to you.


:goodpost::goodpost:

I was going to say the same thing regarding the fine print on "dog friendly" apartments. You should definitely go over it with a fine toothed comb before you decide on your breed. A Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a good suggestion as well. Most run under 40lbs, are still very playful and athletic and just awesome!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> I was going to say the same thing regarding the fine print on "dog friendly" apartments. You should definitely go over it with a fine toothed comb before you decide on your breed. A Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a good suggestion as well. Most run under 40lbs, are still very playful and athletic and just awesome!


I agree staffy bulls are awesome, Id get one if I didnt have my bullys already I love those dogs.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I agree staffy bulls are awesome, Id get one if I didnt have my bullys already I love those dogs.


Definitely, same here. My big brother has a gorgeous white and dark brindle female that he shows, she's awesome!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I disagree, even if these breeds are allowed that fall under "pit bulls" if OP's SBT, AST, APBT, AmBully bites or gets in a fight with another we know how that will turn out and putting any of these breeds in an apartment environment is a risk.. DA can come out of any of these dogs, common or not.. Add on a novice owner and...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yup yup all :goodpost:'s ..... 

Staff Bull Terrier or a Bully strain............


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

razors edge bully


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

love the staffy bulls! I want one so bad but 3 apbt in this house allready . The SBT that i know still need some kinda work but its easier to get enough for them .


----------



## NorthStarStatus (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow you guys are great.. Im not worried about keeping the dog active , i usually run 2 hrs a day and stay active I think the best advice was to look into a bully im going to look at the american bully registry .

thanks for not being super harsh on me!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/41382-so-you-want-dog.html


----------



## NorthStarStatus (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah Macho I read that thread . this isnt my first dog , i know the basics this would just be my first apbt or bully dog. thanks , im trying to get all the info i can


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

NorthStarStatus said:


> Yeah Macho I read that thread . this isnt my first dog , i know the basics this would just be my first apbt or bully dog. thanks , im trying to get all the info i can


It would still apply. Choosing an apbt vs bully will come down to preference, look you want, physical activities, goals with the dog, plans for the dog, and experience with animals. Apbt is a working breed. Bullies aren't. Their physical needs and excercise will vary to almost a complete opposite side of the spectrum.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> It would still apply. Choosing an apbt vs bully will come down to preference, look you want, physical activities, goals with the dog, plans for the dog, and experience with animals. Apbt is a working breed. Bullies aren't. Their physical needs and excercise will vary to almost a complete opposite side of the spectrum.


Yep, if you don't have the experience jumping into a working hound is a bad idea.. If you really have your heart set on one (whether APBT or others) you need to find yourself a mentor to help guide you. I don't think i've ever seen a novice jump on a high drive dog with success, i've heard plenty of horror stories and living in an apartment with the potential of many other dogs out at any given time you are will make it that much harder on someone with the lack of experience.. Even someone with years of experience you are adding further headache for yourself by putting one of these hounds in that situation..

American Bully would be better suited but even then, plenty of Bullies still possess on any level DA but with the absence of drive.. All these hounds that share the [] history is taking a chance, even though a better suited hound for you would be an AST or SBT.. Theres still that real possibility of facing something you don't want to face (DA) in that kind of living situation as you don't have that ability to avoid as well as if you had your own yard to work them and exercise them.

I still stand by that the best option would be to hold off until a more practical living arrangement can be made to provide the best possible scenario for the pup.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost:'s fella's ............. 

Bull Terrier ... they diverged from APBTs soon after the turn of the century 19th/20th IMO its what I used to recommend to anyone who thought they wanted an APBT... to me sounds more up this guys alley... Of course if he had a yard and the time; CLOSE YOUR EYES AND JUMP! LOL JK


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm curious where all the talk of DA is coming in. Were there comments made elsewhere? I thought it was more a question of keeping a dog sane in an apartment setting. The DA factor shouldn't be an issue if he keeps the dog on a leash and under control. 

Here's a good rule of thumb, NorthStar: bully-breed dogs aren't bred to get along with other dogs. If you get one that does, you're lucky. But your best bet is to still treat that dog like it can pop off at any time. If you're getting a companion for YOU and can keep it active, I say get whichever breed/type you want. A bully may not even be able to hang with 2 hours of running. 

There are people who keep APBTs in apartments and succeed with them, but it takes a bit more dedication than your average dog. In a close, congested environment, your dog will have a lot of opportunities to get into trouble. You'll have to be alert and on your toes no matter what you get.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'm curious where all the talk of DA is coming in. Were there comments made elsewhere? I thought it was more a question of keeping a dog sane in an apartment setting. The DA factor shouldn't be an issue if he keeps the dog on a leash and under control.
> 
> Here's a good rule of thumb, NorthStar: bully-breed dogs aren't bred to get along with other dogs. If you get one that does, you're lucky. But your best bet is to still treat that dog like it can pop off at any time. If you're getting a companion for YOU and can keep it active, I say get whichever breed/type you want. A bully may not even be able to hang with 2 hours of running.
> 
> There are people who keep APBTs in apartments and succeed with them, but it takes a bit more dedication than your average dog. In a close, congested environment, your dog will have a lot of opportunities to get into trouble. You'll have to be alert and on your toes no matter what you get.


I brought it in because its something to take into heavy consideration when living in an apartment and lifestyle..

For instance, an APBT in an apartment is hard enough as it is.. If your definition and my definition of the breed are one of the same.. Either way, you take a DA Bulldog thats fairly hot, controllable through proper training however reactive when approached.. You live in an apartment thats dog friendly and this apartment has allowed your bulldog to stay.. Your immediate neighbor and your upstairs neighbor both have dogs.. Lets just say a golden retriever and then a yorkshire.. Both are fairly friendly and as most people are, believe because their dogs are friendly they can play with yours..Or meet with yours.. Its only going to take one accident for all hell to break lose, doesn't even have to be a full on fight and if anything happens that cant be resolved neutrally.. Guess what dog is going to be blamed regardless of how well trained or how controlled you are with your own? Also, even though you have leash laws in places and most Apartments require a leash it does not mean people will follow them.. I see it all the time any where i go people have a leash but their dog is unleashed because it listens.. One brief moment of not listening and running up to your hound.. Whats going to happen?

It can also only take you and your neighbor walking out with the dogs at the same time..

Ignoring DA when discussing apartment living, especially with someone who doesnt have the experience handling these hounds is IMO not benefiting the education we can bring..

Also i think its a horrible idea for someone to jump head first into an APBT pup with no experience adding on the apartment lifestyle.. Maybe i'm the only one who has seen enough people with lack of hands on under their belts getting a hold of one of these dogs and it almost always ending horribly.. Or perhaps i just see things differently or even our definition of what makes an APBT an APBT is different.. Either way i see every reason to bring these type of scenarios and discussion to the table.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think you should listen to all the advice given but also keep in mind what your plans are. I was told to crate my dog etc etc and rather than do that I invest my attention on catching him and controlling his urges to tear the house.

my dog is 95% indoor we have a back yard he goes out when its sdunny or to take care of business. i think all APBT might follow a general guideline but you have to know your dog, ......free feeding is frowned upon from what i was told , yet when i realized my guy eatcs ONLY when he is hungry i started free feeding him and he is in top shape for a 6 month old puppy.

my point, def listen to the advice of others, but be aware waht lengths you would go to make his home a comfortable one. (my main concern in an apt. is that if your puppy develops any type of separation anxiety he will bark bark bark until u either fix it or u get the notice from management.

good luck


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just read in the other thread where he said the apartment allowed smallish dogs. I think looking into a Staffybull might be the best option at this point for a bull-breed dog. The biggest male I've seen was I believe 40 lbs. You'll have to find a reputable breeder and really "sell" yourself to get on a waiting list. This isn't the kind of dog you can just pick up from an ad in the newspaper.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club Of America <-- has SBT information. I've only had the pleasure of meeting maybe a half-dozen in real life, but they're neat little dogs. Probably not quite as DA as an APBT would be, although the potential is still there. They also seem to have variable energy levels. The ones I've met have a strong work drive and love to play, but I don't think they're bouncing off the walls all day long.

Pics found via a web search:










































And a few vids:

















^This vid is mine. If you look for Lilly and Foxy, those are Staffybulls owned by Christine Edwards in CA.




^Another of mine. Chevy, Feisty and E.T. are all Staffybulls owned by Karyn Dawes in CA.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rodrigo, there are reasons people suggest what they do. Free feeding any dog is bad for various reasons, but a lot of people do it. A lot of people leave dogs loose in their house, too. Crating and controlling feeding are two very useful things when it comes to dog ownership, and they are a good practice for life because even if you don't need them now, you might someday. Your actions will follow your preferences, but you should allow that our recommendations come from personal experience. Sometimes _extensive_ personal experience, working with kennels of dogs, working with dogs professionally, etc. People wonder how my dogs stay so quietly in a crate when they need to, or how I get them to eat so quickly when we're traveling. Yeah, its because I laid that groundwork when they were young. There is a method to the madness. If everyone suggests it, there's usually a reason. I'd go into detail about these things, but this isn't the time or place. 

I do understand what you were getting at about listening to what you're told, but I'm just saying I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it out of convenience. I used to shrug off everything I was told. It came back to give me a full-mouth gripping bite in the ass. LOL!


----------



## NorthStarStatus (Dec 4, 2011)

crating is definitely something i will be doing. I really appreciate all the feedback im taking every suggestion serious as everyone has experience . im gearing more toward a bully type..


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I lived with my APBT boy in an apartment setting for a few months. It was when he was a puppy though, up until he was about 5 months old, so his exercise needs weren't as great.

I see you live in Minnesota ... how are you going to exercise your dog during the winter? That was the most annoying thing for me, having to traipse down a flight of stairs and out into the darkness in the middle of a blizzard after I'd gotten home after 8 hours of work. All I wanted to do was sit on the couch and do nothing, and there were some days I could get away with that by giving him a nylabone, but now that he's almost 2, it would be a lot more difficult for me to give him enough exercise during the winter without a yard he can run around in. That's saved my butt more times than not, having a yard now so I can just turn him out in two feet of snow and let him tire himself out without really having to expend any energy, haha.


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with most of whats been said, all good advice 

Can I just say however, dont for a minute think that a SBT is an easy option for owning a bull breed!! ... they are every bit a smaller version of the APBT IMO, and though possibly not as highly strung as a working stock pit, they too can be a real handfull beleive me!! ... my boy is a pretty large one compared to the standard and prob around the size of a small pit, but he has limitless endurance, and will go all day long .... and if bored, or miss's a walk, starts to show signs that he would take my house apart bit by bit 

That said, apart from my wife and two kids, he is my life and I wouldnt be without him


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I lived with my APBT boy in an apartment setting for a few months. It was when he was a puppy though, up until he was about 5 months old, so his exercise needs weren't as great.
> 
> I see you live in Minnesota ... how are you going to exercise your dog during the winter? That was the most annoying thing for me, having to traipse down a flight of stairs and out into the darkness in the middle of a blizzard after I'd gotten home after 8 hours of work. All I wanted to do was sit on the couch and do nothing, and there were some days I could get away with that by giving him a nylabone, but now that he's almost 2, it would be a lot more difficult for me to give him enough exercise during the winter without a yard he can run around in. That's saved my butt more times than not, having a yard now so I can just turn him out in two feet of snow and let him tire himself out without really having to expend any energy, haha.


Treadmill works awesome


----------



## blackdog37 (Dec 28, 2010)

Another thing to consider with an American Bully is that they can get over heated easily due to the shorter muzzle and being heavier then APBT. I do some jogging with my American Bully, but you just have to keep a good eye on them. If she gets too exhausted she will just lie down and won't move.

In the end I think you should go for it. I think the SBT would be good for the apt size wise and a good jogging partner.


----------



## NorthStarStatus (Dec 4, 2011)

blackdog37 said:


> Another thing to consider with an American Bully is that they can get over heated easily due to the shorter muzzle and being heavier then APBT. I do some jogging with my American Bully, but you just have to keep a good eye on them. If she gets too exhausted she will just lie down and won't move.
> 
> In the end I think you should go for it. I think the SBT would be good for the apt size wise and a good jogging partner.


I think I am going to look more into an SBT

and I dont run for 2 hrs straight i run about 45 minutes in the mornings and the about an hr at night after I lift.

I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ great choice... Im sure you find the right strain for your liking and you'll be more than pleased. up:


----------

